# Question About SOG Growing One Main Cola



## elixxrx66 (Jul 3, 2012)

Can you yield as much just growing one main cola like in a SOG grow as you would if you had a whole plant the size of say one that's been vegging a month? And if you could yield as much growing that way wouldn't you, in theory, end up being able to get a much larger harvest in the same grow space using this method than you would letting your plants grow?


----------



## elixxrx66 (Jul 3, 2012)

No one huh?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 3, 2012)

I used to grow sog and my plants would grow about 12-18" tall max and I was getting one single cola per plant. the smallest was 7g and the largest was 21g loved it.. chech out my table setup in link below 160 plants in a 3x6 tray


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 3, 2012)

just thought I would give you one visual as to what im talking bout.. thats not the finished product. but was already quite happy


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 4, 2012)

The two stratigies you mentioned, essentially "Lolipopping" vs. "larger sized plants" are done for other reasons besides just space considerations.

Larger plants require a longer Veg time, plus more care and attention. Smaller plants can give a much quicker "turn around" time (more harvests per year). Every decision one has to make involves some kind of a trade-off!

In the end; the only thing that matters is what works best for you!


----------



## elixxrx66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok I guess my question is then is it possible to yield as much growing one main cola as opposed to letting your plant grow large?


----------



## trevronious (Jul 5, 2012)

Your missing what everyone is telling you...

The question you're asking doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Look at the pro's and con's of each and find what fits for you. Obviously, growing one main cola isn't going to yield as much as a massive bush trained out. However growing smaller, singular plants lets a person use the same amount of space as the massive bush but with multiple plants usually in a perpetual SOG method which if done properly can yield much more than a huge plant over time. 

Like I said, look at how each growing style is done and what you'd benefit from more.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

trevronious said:


> Your missing what everyone is telling you...
> 
> The question you're asking doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Look at the pro's and con's of each and find what fits for you. Obviously, growing one main cola isn't going to yield as much as a massive bush trained out. However growing smaller, singular plants lets a person use the same amount of space as the massive bush but with multiple plants usually in a perpetual SOG method which if done properly can yield much more than a huge plant over time.
> 
> Like I said, look at how each growing style is done and what you'd benefit from more.


i gotta dissagree with the first part of your post on not getting the same yeald growing only single colas.. vs large plants. im getting average 3-5 oz per sqft in the sog method. that is more than most growing tall plants. and it is all top quality smoke not all this little popcorn crap that everyone hates to trim.. I will be honest tho it is work to get to that point, but if your patient and follow the propper steps boy "o" boy you will never be happier..
so yea what you said in the second part of your post. kinda had me scratching for a minute.. lol 
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## trevronious (Jul 5, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> i gotta dissagree with the first part of your post on not getting the same yeald growing only single colas.. vs large plants. im getting average 3-5 oz per sqft in the sog method. that is more than most growing tall plants. and it is all top quality smoke not all this little popcorn crap that everyone hates to trim.. I will be honest tho it is work to get to that point, but if your patient and follow the propper steps boy "o" boy you will never be happier..
> so yea what you said in the second part of your post. kinda had me scratching for a minute.. lol
> Cheers~Reggae


I agree with you completely. My first thought was assuming he meant lollipopping only a single plant since he didn't say anything about multiple plants or clones/mothers.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I was one of if not the first on here to do the SOG way back and now I see lots of people starting threads growing what they call SOG, but they are doing like one plant per sqft. thats not quite the same, but hey whatever works.. 
I like the lollipop and lst method for short fat plants that is what most people are doing to get simmilar results while keeping there plant numbers down.. 
Im currently working on that method myself since im starting with fresh moms and not enough clones to fill my tray for the SOG... Oh well beggers cant be choosy. Next run I will blow you all away with a true SOG.. 
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## elixxrx66 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not missing anything. I know what I'm trying to ask. I'm not sure what about my question makes no sense to you. Maybe you are not understanding my question. I've grown using LST and training my plants into a bush and even doing that I have come to the conclusion that really the only part of the plant that is really worth a damn is the top cola and the few top branches. The other 2/3rds of the plant are essentially useless small popcorn buds. Now I have seen some pictures on here of people growing just colas and they are huge. they look like they definitely equal the weight of one whole plant. If that is the case and you can get as much of a yield growing one main cola as a plant trained into a bush wouldn't you end up yielding more overall in the same grow space? I am seriously thinking about trying this method and I'm wondering what anyone who has tried this method has to say about it.
_
What difference does it make whether it's one plant or many btw?_


----------



## sharpshoota (Jul 8, 2012)

elixxrx66 said:


> I'm not missing anything. I know what I'm trying to ask. I'm not sure what about my question makes no sense to you. Maybe you are not understanding my question. I've grown using LST and training my plants into a bush and even doing that I have come to the conclusion that really the only part of the plant that is really worth a damn is the top cola and the few top branches. The other 2/3rds of the plant are essentially useless small popcorn buds. Now I have seen some pictures on here of people growing just colas and they are huge. they look like they definitely equal the weight of one whole plant. If that is the case and you can get as much of a yield growing one main cola as a plant trained into a bush wouldn't you end up yielding more overall in the same grow space? I am seriously thinking about trying this method and I'm wondering what anyone who has tried this method has to say about it.
> _
> What difference does it make whether it's one plant or many btw?_



SOG is the most effiecent, productive way to garden, IMO. 
you get an extra harvest per year vs other methods. (unless you harvest perpetual) very high yield per light and the very high quality nugs, no small shit, as another member stated.

The only con to sog is the plant count/clone count.

not much more to it than that. what else you want to know?


----------

